# finally



## indsport (Aug 29, 2003)

Looks like we will finally get some decent snow and real cold in my area (way too late this year). My favorite time of the year for my wife, my dogs and I to get out together hunting. Rarely see another hunter all day and the remaining birds are just plain smart. Getting even a single bird can be an accomplishment some days. Come on winter storm warnings and 10 below.


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

Amen. Was out today in the below zero windchills and fresh inch or two of snow and the dogs just about had to dig out a few birds to get them to fly.


----------

